# Transformation Tuesday



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

My wife and I took on the task of completely renovating the lawn in under a month. Most of it was all done by us. The only two things we hired out was laying sod and blowing in bark.

Sod is 100% PRG.

What do you all think?


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice! Looks awesome...


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Really nice! I love everything about this transformation!


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

@ReelOlives Looks great! Just curious what if anything was done toaddress what looks like standing water in the "before pics" what kind of drainage solutions did you apply? Once again your hard work looks amazing.

Cheers!


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks great! Blowing in bark...I didn't know that was a 'thing'.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks great. I really like the look of landscape beds along the fence line. Takes away from the bare "wall" of a fence, and you don't have to worry about trimming along the fence anymore (and slowly beating it up in the process), or trying to get grass to grow in an area like that that gets a lot of shade. I'll be looking at these pictures for ideas, as I'm in the process of doing the same, though it'll take me quite a bit more than a month, with the roughly 400 feet of fence I plan to mulch along :shock:


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

Cavan806 said:


> @ReelOlives Looks great! Just curious what if anything was done toaddress what looks like standing water in the "before pics" what kind of drainage solutions did you apply? Once again your hard work looks amazing.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks! The only thing I did was build up the berm which will keep my neighbors standing water in their yard!


----------

